# The Georgia Guidestones site in Elbert County



## jason4445 (Feb 2, 2011)

Brad Meltzer's Decoded : "Apocalypse in Georgia"

The Georgia Guidestones site in Elbert County, often called "America's Stonehenge," is explored in the first-season finale.

It comes on the History Channel at 10:00 PM on Thursday - interesting things and especially for the end of the world is coming soon types.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.  I'll check that out.

I scratch my head about the one "maintain humanity under 500,000,000".   There were way more than that running around when those slabs were cut.

The "Avoid petty laws and useless officials" one works well for me though.


----------



## jason4445 (Feb 3, 2011)

Even Yoko likes them

Yoko Ono, the widow of John Lennon, was recently quoted as referring to the American Stonehenge, saying:

            "I want people to know about the stones ... We're headed toward a world where we might blow ourselves up
             and maybe the globe will not exist ... it's a nice time to reaffirm ourselves, knowing all the beautiful things
             that are in this country and the Georgia Stones symbolize that. "


----------



## VisionCasting (Feb 4, 2011)

jason4445 said:


> Even Yoko likes them
> 
> Yoko Ono, the widow of John Lennon, was recently quoted as referring to the American Stonehenge, saying:



Yoko has so much to be proud of.  Heroin addiction, breaking up the Beatles, and the list goes on.  

http://www.blurtit.com/q726843.html


----------



## jason4445 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was saying it sort of tongue in cheek but no, Yoko's name would not be seen on anything listing  the top 100 fine Christian women of the 20th century.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ive been to the stones many a time and i think people just read to deep into things.  Its just some words from a group of men that enjoyed a time when there was values and respect for the earth.  Nothin more.   JMHO


----------

